# Bourn Hall - any experiences?



## pbgv1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi there,

We were considering moving clinics to one nearer our surrogate and wondered if anyone had any experiences of surrogacy at Bourn Hall - either Colchester or Cambridge.  Always helps to know a little bit in advance.  Thanks! xx


----------



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

I emailed them and got a pretty rude email back saying that as the intended parents we would first have to prove we would be capable parents! 

I've had 5 cycles of IVF elsewhere and never heard anything like this, and people who can get pregnant naturally don't have to prove anything! 

I never wrote back again. x


----------

